# Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra, minerals for freshwater shrimps, $29, Bloor/Keele



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Shrimp-Tank got in stock freshwater shrimp care product. Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra is a new product in Mosura shrimp care product line.

Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra is a concentrated version of well-known Mineral Plus. Its concentration is double of Mineral Plus.
One bottle threats approxim. *2,500 litters* of water! Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra improves the color of Crystal Red Shrimps and Red Bee Shrimps, in particular it intensifies the whiteness of the shrimps. 
Look at the details here: Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra (250ml) - *$29*



This is a premium shrimp care product for your beloved freshwater shrimps.
There are original Mosura products legal to distribute in Canada. Taxes are included in the price.

Pick up near Keele/Bloor intersection in Toronto.
*Shipping is available* all over Canada. I ship products fast, shipping costs are extra.
Ask me for an accurate shipping cost with your postal code. Some Mosura products can be send in an envelope, shipping cost will be $2 in that case.

Get 3 or more products or live shrimps from me, you will receive a discount.
Look for the other Mosura products Shrimp-Tank has.

You can contact me via [email protected] or by phone 647 701 3728
Look at my shrimps here: [U]http://www.ShrimpTank.ca[/U]

*Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra is a concentrated version of Mineral Plus. Its concentration is double of Mineral Plus.
*
Crystal red shrimps and other shrimps display poor color in low mineral waters. High mortality rate for gestation female when they are in very soft water. Most of the shrimplets disappeared before they can reach 8mm in size. So you can see it is a very serious problem when an aquarium lack of minerals, in search of a solution that is easy to use and gentle, we created Mosura Mineral Plus.

MOSURA Mineral Plus Ultra also improves the color of Crystal Red Shrimps and Red Bee Shrimps, in particular it intensifies the whiteness of the shrimps. This is achieved by providing the essential minerals that are lacking in our tap water. By providing a conducive environment for the shrimps, it allows them to build up their exoskeletons, thereby allowing for stronger and more vibrant coloration.

Our tests have also shown this product to increase the intensity of blue in blue tiger shrimps or golden eyes shrimps.

This products does not alter the pH and kH of your water, but will mildly alter the tank's GH value and increase TDS. MOSURA Mineral Plus can be used on an existing tank, added to a new tank or during every water change.

We use Mineral Plus Ultra to keep the TDS of our Red Bee Shrimps tank to be around 150ppm to 200ppm or GH from 3 to 5.

This product does not contain Calcium Phosphate or other Phosphate. Phosphate encourages the growth of algae. Algae can be detrimental to shrimps, for example, hair algae traps shrimps and causes them to death.

*Amount to Use:*
For tank water pH 6.3 or less: use 1.5 ml for 10 liters of water. For tank water pH 6.3 to 6.8: use 1 ml for 10 liters of water.

*Dose to Existing Tank:*
Divide the total amount needed as per Amount to Use into 3 portions and dose 1 portion each day. Dissolve each portion with 1 cup of tank water before pouring into tank.

*Dose to a New Tank Without Livestock:*
Dose the total amount into the tank at once.

*Modify Minerals Content For Water Change:*
Mix the amount of MOSURA Mineral Plus Ultra according to Amount to Use with new water, conduct water change as per normal.

In most situation, 1 application as per Amount to Use is enough, it is not necessary to dose regularly, unless during water changes.

For most captivity bred dwarf shrimps species, we recommend, use Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra to adjust TDS 100 to 200ppm.

This product is also useful to other species of shrimps, crayfishes and snails for healthy shells.

Thank you for looking.


----------

